# [Q] When are things finally gonna work



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

When will we finally get
1. Camera's Functioning
2. Microphone's Functioning


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

In 2 weeks.....


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah definitely 2 weeks. That's what the word is anyway..


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

2 weeks is definitely when it will happen


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

EricErK said:


> When will we finally get
> 1. Camera's Functioning
> 2. Microphone's Functioning


Really? 940 posts and you ask questions like this? Do you actually expect Dalingrin to suddenly answer this or did someone else post this in your name?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

[understanding that the question is unlikely to provoke any official response... I feel the need to complete the list.]

3. Audio working properly
4. Wi-Fi stable without jumping through hoops
5. Battery life of WebOS
6. Built-in VPN working

Our devices are #20 on the list of most-installed-Cyanogenmod devices... how many devices ranked higher have as many non- or ill- functioning hardware devices?


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

In 2 weeks bro... sit tight.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually my sources say tomorrow @ 5:43pm so hang in there.


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you guys suddenly forget that this device was ORIGINALLY WEBOS? You should be happy it works as well as it does currently without proper provided drivers from the oem, since the other 19 devices were ANDROID DEVICES TO BEGIN WITH... /end rant


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

Your question (and the title of the post) gives the impression that your disappointed in the lack of speed put into getting specific parts of the build working. Everything you listed (accept for the VPN) are huge major functions that i'm sure everyone wants. If they are not working by now, then they are obviously huge hurdles to get over for the team. Have Faith, don't start negativity posts that give the impression we are ungrateful for their amazing, hard work they have put into all this.

It will get done when its done.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought the OP was trolling AshG's "Why isn't it done yet?" post.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Droidzombie said:


> It will get done when its done.


I think a major portion of the discomfort is not knowing whether these things will _ever_ be done. Should we expect to still be asking these questions a year from now?

Wasn't there some legal effort to get HP to release driver source code that they should have provided but didn't? Any updates on that?


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

CarlH said:


> I think a major portion of the discomfort is not knowing whether these things will _ever_ be done. Should we expect to still be asking these questions a year from now?
> 
> Wasn't there some legal effort to get HP to release driver source code that they should have provided but didn't? Any updates on that?


Ah, this I can understand. I think that's a valid question and probably one that only the dev team could answer. My thought would be, it worked in CM7 (most of it) like the camera, so I would guess that they would want to at least bring CM9 up to speed with what most of CM7 offered.

Keep in mind its in CM best interest to get this working in the best possible way so that users want to use their stuff. Providing a half don't product doesn't help them. I can see them getting the big bolts working properly then sitting back and really fine tuning the rest of it. Providing a slick polished CM9 can gain them a ton of ground over so many other dev teams out there.

As for the HP thing. I'm not holding my breath. I look at what they have done so far and maybe some magical day they will take that next Open Source step. who knows when that will be. they are running on fumes at this point.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Droidzombie said:


> Ah, this I can understand. I think that's a valid question and probably one that only the dev team could answer. My thought would be, it worked in CM7 (most of it) like the camera, so I would guess that they would want to at least bring CM9 up to speed with what most of CM7 offered.
> 
> Keep in mind its in CM best interest to get this working in the best possible way so that users want to use their stuff. Providing a half don't product doesn't help them. I can see them getting the big bolts working properly then sitting back and really fine tuning the rest of it. Providing a slick polished CM9 can gain them a ton of ground over so many other dev teams out there.
> 
> As for the HP thing. I'm not holding my breath. I look at what they have done so far and maybe some magical day they will take that next Open Source step. who knows when that will be. they are running on fumes at this point.


You guys keep it up with threads like this and we won't have a CM team around to develop anything for the TouchPad. If it takes them to this time next year to get camera, mike and wifi working as well as in WebOS, so what! You all seem to forget that the CM team is developing this for dozens of devices not just the TouchPad. STOP YOUR WHINNING AND ENJOY WHAT YOU ALREADY HAVE, FREE OF CHARGE, DEVELOPED BY A BUNCH OF GREAT GUYS WHO ARE DOING THIS JUST FOR THE CHALLANGE AND FOR THE FUN OF IT. THEY DON'T GET PAID! SO YOUR SHOWING YOUR APPRECIATION IS THE ONLY "PAY" THEY GET!!!!

Oh, and BTW, ETA, 2 weeks.


----------



## RobM (Oct 20, 2011)

If you want the camera working now, write the drivers. Want battery life of Web/OS, go through the code and fix it. Be part of the solution. if you don't like what these people are doing, the take the source code and fix what isn't working.

Me? I am thrilled to have what we have. and a chance to learn....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Never asked for an eta, i'm just getting annoyed seeing roms claiming to be different than cm9 with nothing working other than the milestones that the cm team have accomplished with a couple ui tweaks...


----------



## freealta (Feb 22, 2012)

Glutton...


----------



## aeroflott (Apr 8, 2012)

Good lord. Youre getting all this stuff for free and you're bitching about things not working?

wow.


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Never asked for an eta, i'm just getting annoyed seeing roms claiming to be different than cm9 with nothing working other than the milestones that the cm team have accomplished with a couple ui tweaks...


At least they did something. While you whine. Little ungrateful shits annoy me.


----------



## zooterkin (Feb 25, 2012)

EricErK said:


> *When will we finally get*
> 1. Camera's Functioning
> 2. Microphone's Functioning


Looks like a request for an ETA to me.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the HP Touchpad.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

clamder said:


> Did you guys suddenly forget that this device was ORIGINALLY WEBOS? You should be happy it works as well as it does currently without proper provided drivers from the oem, since the other 19 devices were ANDROID DEVICES TO BEGIN WITH... /end rant


This


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

To those who feel things should be working now... Rome was not built in a day

Look at http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=tenderloin ... They are working hard which should answer the question to this thread title. "When are things finally going to work?" Things already do, and more and more each day... Just not the specific stuff you want to work.

go buy an android tablet if you won't / can't wait for basic functionality for some features. If you bought the TP for $100 like most of us, you are trading money for time.

end result, having a CM port is a privilege given to us by the CM team... not a right. They don't owe us an android port. They are building one..


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

You guys are still wasting breath on this topic???

2 weeks!

And...... LONG LIVE THE CM9 TEAM AND ALL THEIR FANTASTIC WORK!
I can take pictures with an actual camera! And video chat with my laptop........sucks to be the ones who can't!


----------



## beamrider (Apr 12, 2012)

EricErK said:


> When will we finally get
> 1. Camera's Functioning
> 2. Microphone's Functioning


Looks like answers have already been talked about, check here for details:

```
<br />
[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch]http://www.youtube.com/watch[/URL]?v=V17duGlHEYY<br />
```


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

beamrider said:


> Looks like answers have already been talked about, check here for details:
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


 What does a clip from Total Recall have to do with anything?

In fairness, I believe we were warned that after Alpha 2, nothing significant would be solved until Kernel 3.0 was complete. But for some, a lack of any communication about progress has us wondering not _when_ the problem areas will be addressed, but _if._ I don't know if I'm tuned in to all the proper communication channels but it would sure be swell if a developer could post something somewhere every now and then just to say "here's where things stand". This wouldn't have to be anything fancy or time consuming - just a quick note to let us know that TP-specific work hasn't gone on an indefinite hiatus.

Also remember not everyone paid $100 or $150 for their Touchpads. Several batches of refurb units sold out in less than 24 hours for $225 or more, some within the past month. No doubt some of those sales were driven by the initial rapid progress on ICS.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CarlH said:


> What does a clip from Total Recall have to do with anything?
> 
> In fairness, I believe we were warned that after Alpha 2, nothing significant would be solved until Kernel 3.0 was complete. But for some, a lack of any communication about progress has us wondering not _when_ the problem areas will be addressed, but _if._ I don't know if I'm tuned in to all the proper communication channels but it would sure be swell if a developer could post something somewhere every now and then just to say "here's where things stand". This wouldn't have to be anything fancy or time consuming - just a quick note to let us know that TP-specific work hasn't gone on an indefinite hiatus.
> 
> Also remember not everyone paid $100 or $150 for their Touchpads. Several batches of refurb units sold out in less than 24 hours for $225 or more, some within the past month. No doubt some of those sales were driven by the initial rapid progress on ICS.


Ask and you shall receive:

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,status:merged+branch:ics,n,z

http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=tenderloin


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> http://review.cyanog... [URL=branch:ics,n]branch:ics,n,z[/URL]
> http://cm-nightlies....vice=tenderloin


Change summaries as modules are updated in a library don't really do the job. A blog post or even a twitter note that originate from a human is what I'm asking for. Nothing frequent, monthly would be great. And even if all that communication says is, "we haven't made any progress on audio/wi-fi/camera/mic lately but hope to get back to that soon once <something> happens", that's fine. If that's too much to ask, well so be it - but it isn't asking for very much IMHO.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Word on the streets is 2 weeks

HP Touchpad - CM9a2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CarlH said:


> Change summaries as modules are updated in a library don't really do the job. A blog post or even a twitter note that originate from a human is what I'm asking for. Nothing frequent, monthly would be great. And even if all that communication says is, "we haven't made any progress on audio/wi-fi/camera/mic lately but hope to get back to that soon once <something> happens", that's fine. If that's too much to ask, well so be it - but it isn't asking for very much IMHO.


Carl, the developers never have and I doubt they ever will post change logs like you want. All your campaigning for it is for naught. Travisross69 just recently started the official nightlies thread at the time the devs started giving us the official nightlies, after they had said that there would be no more alphas and weeks went by before the official nightlies started. Before that, the only thing we were getting was Eyeballer's unofficial nightlies. In the Cyanogenmod world we've learned to be patient and thankful for what they give us out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Carl, the developers never have and I doubt they ever will post change logs like you want. All your campaigning for it is for naught. Travisross69 just recently started the official nightlies thread at the time the devs started giving us the official nightlies, after they had said that there would be no more alphas and weeks went by before the official nightlies started. Before that, the only thing we were getting was Eyeballer's unofficial nightlies. In the Cyanogenmod world we've learned to be patient and thankful for what they give us out of the goodness of their hearts.


I don't buy that we shouldn't ask for things just because they probably don't want to do them. As someone I know often says "It never hurts to ask". So please stop trying to make it hurt when you aren't the one with the final say.


----------



## beamrider (Apr 12, 2012)

CarlH said:


> What does a clip from Total Recall have to do with anything?


I had thought it would be obvious, I apologize for the assumption.

The rest of this is in no way intended to single CarlH out, this is more for the masses...

Personally, I'm glad to get exactly what I have at this point: a $189 tablet. Would I like to see the camera and mic 100% functional? Of course. Was I promised anything when I purchased this tablet? Zilch. Do I have more functionality now, than when I initially purchased the tablet? You bet I do. Have I paid for a 100% operational ICS port for the TouchPad?

No. No I have not. I could be wrong, but I dont think anyone else has, either. Me, I'd rather a dev spend time working on the code, than posting responses to "When is the free software that I downloaded from the Internet finally gonna work?"

Kick back people, relax. Enjoy what you've been given so far. And maybe take a break from asking pointless questions, and take a few seconds and thank the guys who are putting in the effort here (for free).

Thank you all for the work that you have done, slaving all day over a hot keyboard, bringing us the goodness, that is TouchPad Android.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

And this is not to single out Beamrider, this is a general response to the "be thankful, be happy, and don't complain" group. This will be my last statement on the topic.

Just because someone asks a question about a widely desired improvement, or for a tiny bit more communication, doesn't automatically make them less thankful of the progress thus far. I _am_ grateful and amazed that anyone has done as much as has been done so far, for free, with a loosely organized group of collaborators.

I'm sure myself and many others would happily contribute $$ to help insure that our Touchpads become "no excuse" devices. But we _don't have that option._ And since we aren't hardcore Linux developers ourselves, we do the only other thing possible that might advance progress - we ask about it, in hopes that the requests will be heard and spur somebody to take another look at the thing that seemed unsolvable before. I think that any developer who's doing this for free doesn't mind hearing that folks are clamoring for "more!" And if there's a collective of people asking for "more!" for other platforms too, the best thing we can do is make MORE noise than those other folks. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.

[And spare me the comments about "nobody hears your squeaky wheel here". You can't say that and also say that we better not piss off the developers by seeming less than 100%-thankful-all-the-time.]

So, you free-speech opponents, 3 months, 6 months, 12 months, or 2 years down the road, WHEN will it be acceptable to comment that "it's taken too long" or ask about progress on getting more of the built-in hardware working?

I guess if all you want is a toy that can play video and games, surf the web, get e-mail, and play music with poor battery life because the screen has to stay on for that, you'll be happy forever. However, a few of us have hopes to use the TP the way any other factory supported Android tablet might be used. And no, we didn't have that guarantee when we bought it, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't be free to keep asking for it.

On the communication thing, if the devs are too busy to post once a month on what's happening WRT TP issues, I'd happily volunteer to be their press secretary. But that would mean someone keeps me in the loop on TP-specific activity - including those things that aren't yet reflected in the changelogs. I'm working on the assumption that some amount of TP-specific activity actually is happening that's not been publicly disseminated. And if the news vacuum is on purpose - well then all you have to do is say "we're not commenting about TP advancements this month on purpose, because we're not ready." It doesn't take that long to pop onto Twitter and write that, now does it?

Thanks for chance to vent... as I said, I'm through and if you read every word that I wrote and attempted to empathize, but failed, that's fine.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

CarlH said:


> And this is not to single out Beamrider, this is a general response to the "be thankful, be happy, and don't complain" group. This will be my last statement on the topic.
> 
> Just because someone asks a question about a widely desired improvement, or for a tiny bit more communication, doesn't automatically make them less thankful of the progress thus far. I _am_ grateful and amazed that anyone has done as much as has been done so far, for free, with a loosely organized group of collaborators.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! EXACTLY WHAT I'M THINKING


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Since "I can post but I don't want to learn how to contribute" has already been said & I don't feel like taking the time to explain why these 2 things are not going to fall into anyone's lap or why announcements on nothing to announce are pointless.....it should be somewhere between 2 weeks & never. Thread closed.


----------

